# kenya west what a stupid asss



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/02/17...-kanye-west-ask-billion-dollars-twitter-debt/

How is it he can afford to get his bag ( wife ) all those wonderful presents after their latest child but claims he is so far in personal debt that he needs help from friends ( and who wants to be his friend ).
What a stupid ass to think anyone would give him anything ( well maybe a wooden nickle ) hope the banks take him to the cleaners. ship


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you really think he's in debt? He has an album coming out soon, and thanks to this everyone is talking about him...


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

"*kenya west what a stupid asss*"

Whew, for a second there I thought you were insulting half a country....carry on.

John
thegrumpyoldman

(sorry, I just could't resist....)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can proudly say that I would not know a song he has ever done nor do I even know what he looks like.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can proudly say that I would not know a song he has ever done nor do I even know what he looks like.


nor do I care.

I heard on the news at lunch that it was all a scam to try and raise $53M to fund some "Kanye Ideas" he's been "working on". Some idiots actually started a crowd fund or whatever the hell they're called.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can proudly say that I would not know a song he has ever done nor do I even know what he looks like.


I'm not sure I would know any of his music, but I do know what he looks like.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

It may be semantics and that he does actually have $53MM in debt but has assets well over that amount. I sincerely doubt his net worth is in the red by $53MM. I listened to his new album yesterday and some of it is pretty good - he has a lot of guest vocalists and there are a few numbers that are quite musical. It was the 1st time I listened to a Kanye album - i'm not up to speed on his catalogue nor his antics.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I like some of Kanye's stuff. The song "brand new" is great.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

davetcan said:


> nor do I care.
> 
> I heard on the news at lunch that it was all a scam to try and raise $53M to fund some "Kanye Ideas" he's been "working on". Some idiots actually started a crowd fund or whatever the hell they're called.


no worries, last I heard his "go fund me" has only netted him $319.00 In other words, nobody cares.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can proudly say that I would not know a song he has ever done nor do I even know what he looks like.


We're in good company.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Said it once, sayin' it again.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone not realize that the only talent this individual has is "getting free press".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.ranker.com/list/rappers-who-went-broke/ranker-hip-hop
Rap culture is all about showing off "bling", but it's amazing how many rappers financed their Lambo's and cribs. It all seems to come out when they go bankrupt, and this often comes about when it's discovered that they haven't paid taxes to the IRS.
Honestly, I could buy a Lambo if I didn't pay taxes for a few years.

Poseurs.
http://www.bet.com/music/photos/201...-bankrupt.html#!071315-music-bankrupt-50-cent


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can proudly say that I would not know a song he has ever done nor do I even know what he looks like.


He's got to be one artist that I hear more about due to the fact he's got such a big mouth and always seems to do what ever he can to be in the lime light. Yet I don't think I've ever heard one of his songs.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> no worries, last I heard his "go fund me*" has only netted him $319.00* In other words, nobody cares.


It actually appears that *31,900* people care enough to help him!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I like some of Kanye's stuff. The song "brand new" is great.


Introducing the man and his music............


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

If you think Kanye is stupid, what about the folks who lent him all that money?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Brand New isn't all that brand new but I kinda liked it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So he's $50 million in debt and wants a billion? Seems reasonable.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Someone loves him.

http://globalnews.ca/news/2527695/vancouver-residents-line-up-for-days-to-buy-kanye-west-shoes/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The org chart is awesome! Ima fix wolves


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Wileyone said:


> Does anyone not realize that the only talent this individual has is "getting free press".


That would not be a fair statement about Kanye. Kanye is currently having some psychiatric issues. He really should be taking whatever his psychiatrist is prescribing to him because he is really off his rocker.

That said, Kanye was famous enough before the reality show started up. His main skill is as a producer/beatmaker although there was that famous battle between Kanye and 50 Cent that we couldn't escape in the 00s. He has changed the sound of hiphop from a previous era where it was all about grooving breakbeats into a new era where it is all about the atmosphere and the full sound that backs behind the rapper. In this manner, he used techniques developed by the British producer BT (if you follow trance music, you will know who he is) to create different kind of beats - beats you can't normally breakdance to - to hiphop. In many ways, he created the path for modern rappers and R&B singers like Drake and The Weeknd to climb to the top of the charts.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I came back to listen to the song posted above.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Xelebes said:


> . Kanye is currently having some psychiatric issues


This is all that is needed. Never heard of a group called Drake and the Weekend.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

That's funny, I left because I heard 30 seconds of that song. Washing my ears out with Pantera atm.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I kinda liked the first record but his personality definitely turned me off afterwards. I do like a lot of his leftfield samples though. I like to think of him as hip hop's Billy Corgan. I can enjoy the tunes if I ignore what comes out of his mouth outside of it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> This is all that is needed. Never heard of a group called Drake and the Weekend.


They are the two biggest things out of Toronto right now, as far as I can tell. I actually don't mind a few songs by either of them (and hip hop and rap are not things I often go searching for). 

But the more people keep making the "The nerve of this celebrity!" posts, the more that celebrity stays in the limelight...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I think you're giving "asss" a bad name. I've seen a lot of cute ones and some round ones that I'd love to.... Call him what he is a f..en jerk, a moronic twit, a self centre, egomaniac with an unearned sense of entitlement. He's just a 'hole !


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> That would not be a fair statement about Kanye. Kanye is currently having some psychiatric issues. He really should be taking whatever his psychiatrist is prescribing to him because he is really off his rocker.
> 
> That said, Kanye was famous enough before the reality show started up. His main skill is as a producer/beatmaker although there was that famous battle between Kanye and 50 Cent that we couldn't escape in the 00s. He has changed the sound of hiphop from a previous era where it was all about grooving breakbeats into a new era where it is all about the atmosphere and the full sound that backs behind the rapper. In this manner, he used techniques developed by the British producer BT (if you follow trance music, you will know who he is) to create different kind of beats - beats you can't normally breakdance to - to hiphop. In many ways, he created the path for modern rappers and R&B singers like Drake and The Weeknd to climb to the top of the charts.


I have no idea what you're talking about, but you sound knowledgeable enough about this stuff, so.....ok.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

diggin some sweet Kanye tunes and DMX is pretty rippin twoz

X gonna give it to ya


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tarbender said:


> I think you're giving "asss" a bad name. I've seen a lot of cute ones and some round ones that I'd love to.... Call him what he is a f..en jerk, a moronic twit, a self centre, egomaniac with an unearned sense of entitlement. He's just a 'hole !


Can't call him a hole.....holes have a use.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> diggin some sweet Kanye tunes and DMX is pretty rippin twoz
> 
> X gonna give it to ya


That line is still fun to randomly say to people, due to the fact that they immediately know what you're singing whether they want to or not


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> That line is still fun to randomly say to people, due to the fact that they immediately know what you're singing whether they want to or not


I don't have the foggiest idea what vadsy said. I thought DMX was a type of bicycle.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DMX is a rapper, who was famous in the late 90's/early 2000's. Vadsy wrote out a line from one (probably many, in actuality) of his songs. 

BMX is a pretty sweet type of bicycle


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> DMX is a rapper, who was famous in the late 90's/early 2000's. Vadsy wrote out a line from one (probably many, in actuality) of his songs.
> 
> BMX is a pretty sweet type of bicycle


My kid and ex brother in law were into BMX big time. Not cheap. I thought DMX was it's poorer brother....you know, buy the kid a bike from K Mart, something like that. As far as rap 'music' goes, let's just say that it's not on my playlist.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's not on mine either. I wanted to get into BMX riding as a kid, but a fear of seriously hurting myself stopped that.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree that he is an ego maniac and his sense of entitlement does suggest some form of mental illness to me but I'm fascinated by the "unearned" part of tarbender's comment. I don't pretend to say he is entitled to act as though the universe revolves around him (which he does) but his contributions to hip hop, both as an MC and a producer, over the last decade and a bit have been immense. Since hip hop has come to dominate the popular music landscape I think the man deserves some credit. A generation of articulate and self-aware MCs (Kendrick LaMar, Drake, Tyler the Creater) have risen to prominence and tremendous success due to the trail he blazed.
In other words Kanye West is an asshole with a giant ego. We shouldn't discount his past contributions to music as a result. Phil Spector is a dick who emotionally and physically abused scores of women. He murdered someone. The Wall of Sound is still important. James Brown was potentially the biggest asshole ever to walk the Earth. Also big into physical/emotional abuse. Probably responsible for the death of Marvin Gaye's wife. Still universally lauded. Sometimes it's hard to separate the artist from the art. Sometimes it's hard to decide whether we should or not. Cue responses about how hip hop isn't music etc


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Budda said:


> It's not on mine either. I wanted to get into BMX riding as a kid, but a fear of seriously hurting myself stopped that.


Me too! I race mountain bikes now and I constantly hear people bemoaning the fact thst they didn't bmx as a kid. Apparently it does wonders for bike handling/looks totally bad-ass


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> I agree that he is an ego maniac and his sense of entitlement does suggest some form of mental illness to me but I'm fascinated by the "unearned" part of tarbender's comment. I don't pretend to say he is entitled to act as though the universe revolves around him (which he does) but his contributions to hip hop, both as an MC and a producer, over the last decade and a bit have been immense. Since hip hop has come to dominate the popular music landscape I think the man deserves some credit. A generation of articulate and self-aware MCs (Kendrick LaMar, Drake, Tyler the Creater) have risen to prominence and tremendous success due to the trail he blazed.
> In other words Kanye West is an asshole with a giant ego. We shouldn't discount his past contributions to music as a result. Phil Spector is a dick who emotionally and physically abused scores of women. He murdered someone. The Wall of Sound is still important. James Brown was potentially the biggest asshole ever to walk the Earth. Also big into physical/emotional abuse. Probably responsible for the death of Marvin Gaye's wife. Still universally lauded. Sometimes it's hard to separate the artist from the art. Sometimes it's hard to decide whether we should or not. Cue responses about how hip hop isn't music etc


Ike Turner was supposed to be just as bad. The big thing back then was that it wasn't splashed all over the place and in your face every time you turned around.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> Me too! I race mountain bikes now and I constantly hear people bemoaning the fact thst they didn't bmx as a kid. Apparently it does wonders for bike handling/looks totally bad-ass


It really made a hole in my wallet at the time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jimmythegeek said:


> Me too! I race mountain bikes now and I constantly hear people bemoaning the fact thst they didn't bmx as a kid. Apparently it does wonders for bike handling/looks totally bad-ass


I tried that too, the desire to remain unhurt meant I just did a lot of easy trail riding haha. Now my dad has my north shore series Norco...


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Electraglide said:


> Ike Turner was supposed to be just as bad. The big thing back then was that it wasn't splashed all over the place and in your face every time you turned around.


I totally agree. I think the interney age has contributed to celebrity ubiquity and the subsequent backlash. It begs the question "would we all be so angry anout this man 30 years ago?"


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Budda said:


> I tried that too, the desire to remain unhurt meant I just did a lot of easy trail riding haha. Now my dad has my north shore series Norco...


That's a serious rig! My desire to remain unhurt means I don't race particularly well lol. I suspect we're probably around the same age. BMX and North Shore style MTB were the epitomes of cool when I was an early teen. The whole "free ride" thing, like hip hop in music, has come to dominate the MTB scene. Still scares me shitless!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> I totally agree. I think the interney age has contributed to celebrity ubiquity and the subsequent backlash. It begs the question "would we all be so angry anout this man 30 years ago?"


30 years ago he might have got a filler column inch on an entertainment page if things were slow.....once, and then would be gone. Other than that he might be in one of the tabloids along with the flying saucers and images of a dog on a piece of toast. And stories of women with artificially enhanced big butts. Something you walk by when you're paying for the whipped cream and raspberries at the supermarket.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2016)

From rap to bikes. That's a weird tangent.
I grew up with 3 speed, banana seat CCM's.
Adding a six foot sissy bar and three feet of fence railings for forks.
Later, it was 10 speeds and doing 100+ yards of catwalks down the street.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> From rap to bikes. That's a weird tangent.
> I grew up with 3 speed, banana seat CCM's.
> Adding a six foot sissy bar and three feet of fence railings for forks.
> Later, it was 10 speeds and doing 100+ yards of catwalks down the street.


Single speed large frame CCM and at times borrowing my older brothers Raleigh 3 speed. Later it was borrowing his BSA Gold Star when he was out of town. Last year I stumbled over a '66/'67 Banana Seat bike. The lady had had it since day 1 and it wasn't for sale.
This is more my style of 'bicycle'.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Yup Kanye is an ass! Can't stand him or Kim!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jimmythegeek said:


> Me too! I race mountain bikes now and I constantly hear people bemoaning the fact thst they didn't bmx as a kid. Apparently it does wonders for bike handling/looks totally bad-ass


Some of my friends had real cool BMX bikes when I was a kid and did tricks and stuff on them...I wanted one too, but for some reason I couldn't fit right on them...Im not overly tall, but my legs just seemed to always get in the way of the handlebars. Weird.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Later, it was 10 speeds and doing 100+ yards of catwalks down the street.



Did you have the handlebars turned up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

no, I didn't.
a few friends did though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The thread is starting to get better. More bikes please.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


A bicycle built for drifting.....one speed with coaster brakes I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2016)

There looks to be a shifter just below the seat.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> There looks to be a shifter just below the seat.


Could be if the chain goes in to a multispeed differential on the rear axle. Or, that could be a dump box on the back. It has lights so the cable could operate a generator.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

back on topic


----------

